# Craftsy woodworking blog posts



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

*Craftsy post on sanding*

Here's my latest post on the Craftsy woodworking blog: http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2014/04/how-to-properly-sand-wood/


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

Furnitude said:


> *Craftsy post on sanding*
> 
> Here's my latest post on the Craftsy woodworking blog: http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2014/04/how-to-properly-sand-wood/


Mitch
Well written, you are right on. It's amazing we all know what we should do it's just sometimes easier to cut corners. Thanks


----------



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

*New post on the Craftsy.com blog: Worry-free Glue-Ups*

http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2014/05/how-to-glue-up-wood/


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

Furnitude said:


> *New post on the Craftsy.com blog: Worry-free Glue-Ups*
> 
> http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2014/05/how-to-glue-up-wood/


Thanks for the notification


----------



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

*Staying safe in the workshop*

Have a look at my Craftsy post on safety tips: http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2014/04/woodworking-safety-tips/
Thanks,
Mitch


----------



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

*Making a Tage Frid-style Three Legged Stool*

Check out my post on Craftsy about building a Tage Frid three-legged stool: http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2014/06/making-a-tage-frid-stool/ It's the first of a series of posts about the whole process. My next post will be about making the seat, seat extension and back. Enjoy.










The photo is with permission from the Rhode Island School of Design Museum


----------



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

*Making a Jig for Cutting Miters and Bevels*

Part 1 of my latest post on Craftsy:
http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2014/06/make-a-jig-for-cutting-miters-bevels/

I think this jig is pretty unique. Hope you find it useful.


----------



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

*Craftsy post on jig for miters and bevels, Part 2*










Here is the next post in which I put the new jig to use. I'd love to hear any feedback on the jig. Thanks! http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2014/06/using-a-jig-to-make-mitered-corners/


----------



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

*Making a Tage Frid-style Three-Legged Stool (Part 2)*

Have a look at the latest installment in my series on the Craftsy woodworking blog:
http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2014/07/how-to-make-a-stool/


----------



## dalethewhale (May 29, 2013)

Furnitude said:


> *Making a Tage Frid-style Three-Legged Stool (Part 2)*
> 
> Have a look at the latest installment in my series on the Craftsy woodworking blog:
> http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2014/07/how-to-make-a-stool/


Just went and read both blogs in this series so far. Truely professional publishing and craftsmanship.

Cheers whale


----------



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

Furnitude said:


> *Making a Tage Frid-style Three-Legged Stool (Part 2)*
> 
> Have a look at the latest installment in my series on the Craftsy woodworking blog:
> http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2014/07/how-to-make-a-stool/


Thanks very much, Dale. I appreciate the kind words.
Mitch


----------



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

*Tage Frid three-legged stool -- cutting holes for the legs*

My recent post on Craftsy:

By the way, at the end of the post you'll find a free class offer from Craftsy for a finishing class. I found it really impressive. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

*How to carve a spoon with a few simple hand tools*

Here's a link to my new Craftsy post on making my first wooden spoon. I'd love to hear what you think.
Thanks!

Mitch


----------



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

*Tage Frid three-legged stool -- Shaping the Seat*

My recent Craftsy post on shaping the seat of the Tage Frid-style three-legged stool:

http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2014/08/tage-frid-stool/


----------



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

*Considerations for Designing Furniture for Clients*

My recent Craftsy post on designing furniture for clients.

http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2014/08/designing-furniture-for-clients/

I'd love to know what factors others consider when working with clients as opposed to designing for yourself. Thanks!


----------



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

*Tage Frid three-legged stool -- Making the Wedged Tenons*

Here's my Craftsy post on milling the legs and making the round tenons for the Tage Frid-style three-legged stool.

http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2014/09/wedged-tenon-joint/

I'd love to know what you think.
Thanks!


----------



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

*Buy a new table saw (featuring photos from fellow Lumberjocks!)*

Have a look: http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2014/10/table-saw-buying-guide/


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Furnitude said:


> *Buy a new table saw (featuring photos from fellow Lumberjocks!)*
> 
> Have a look: http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2014/10/table-saw-buying-guide/


Good information! I went from my old cast iron, belt driven, slightly inaccurate craftsman table saw. ( my first ) To a used grizzly 3 hp cabinet saw which I prettied up before using.

Thanks, this should help the newbie.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Furnitude said:


> *Buy a new table saw (featuring photos from fellow Lumberjocks!)*
> 
> Have a look: http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2014/10/table-saw-buying-guide/


Great idea and information


----------



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

*Tage Frid three-legged stool -- Tapering the legs*

http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2014/10/making-tapered-legs/


----------



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

*Tage Frid three-legged stool -- Making the stretchers*

http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2014/10/how-to-make-wood-stretchers/


----------



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

*Tage Frid three-legged stool -- Gluing up the stool*

http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2014/10/wood-glue-up-tutorial/


----------



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

*Tage Frid three-legged stool -- Finishing the stool*

http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2014/11/how-to-build-a-wood-stool/


----------



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

*Router Buying Guide - Find the Perfect Router for You*

Check out my latest post on the Craftsy woodworking blog:

http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2015/01/router-buying-guide/

Thanks to fellow Lumberjock Willie Sandry for letting me use his photographs!


----------



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

*How to Sharpen a Carving Knife with a Leather Strop*

My recent Craftsy post:
http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2015/01/how-to-sharpen-a-carving-knife/


----------



## DJPeck (May 16, 2012)

Furnitude said:


> *How to Sharpen a Carving Knife with a Leather Strop*
> 
> My recent Craftsy post:
> http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2015/01/how-to-sharpen-a-carving-knife/


Thanks for posting. Many of have a sharp interest. Good to know!


----------



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

*End Grain Cutting Board Posts*

I wrote about making end grain cutting boards in these two posts on the Craftsy woodworking blog:

http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2015/02/how-to-make-an-end-grain-cutting-board/

http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2015/03/maple-end-grain-cutting-board/


----------

